# Almera brake upgrade



## Phil Robson (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Guys,:newbie: 

wondering if anyone out there knows if brake calipers off a 200sx s13 would fit on to a Almera N16 . as far as i know the brake disks will fit on to the hub but just wanting to know if the caliper would, as it would be a sweet upgrade IMO.

Cheers

PHIL


----------

